# Curious Creek free patterns



## pin_happy (Mar 23, 2012)

sharing the link

http://curiouscreek.com/patterns_kits.html


----------



## John's old lady (Jul 14, 2012)

Thank you. Just printed the Garden Trellis Scarf pattern-love it.


----------



## ptober (Mar 24, 2011)

Thanks for the link.


----------



## kareo (Apr 24, 2011)

great patterns!


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

Thank you for the great link!!!


----------



## jacan (Oct 13, 2012)

Thanks for the link!


----------



## judystar (Jun 8, 2011)

Thanks for the Great links. So many patterns, so little time.


----------



## nitchik (May 30, 2011)

Thank you! I just saved the Blanket pattern, it's just what I need for sitting in my chair to knit. The kids crank up the AC so cold!


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

thank you


----------

